# Mark 9:38-40 vs Matthew 7:22



## justagirl89

I'm afraid I'm pestering you with my questions! So here are these two passages
Matthew 7:22-23:
Many will say to me on that day,"Lord, didn't we prophesy in your name, and in your name drive out demons and perform many miracles?" Then I will tell them plainly 'I never knew you. Away from me, you evildoers!'
Mark 9:38-40:
"Teacher, said John, we saw a man driving out demons in your name and we told him to stop, because he was not one of us."
"Do not stop him, Jesus said, no one who does a miracle in my name can in the next moment say anything bad about me, for whoever is not against us is for us."
So does it mean that those in the first passage drove out demons by some other power rathet than God's? On the other hand, Jesus says Satan cannot drive out himself, for then his kingdom cannot stand. 
I'm slightly perplexed.??????


----------



## Scott Bushey

The way I see it is that any news about Christ is profitable to His cause. Even though much of what is laid out in print or film is illicit, God will use whatever jot and tittle to His benefit. This does not mean that we reformed should advocate or support error; we should not! But for whatever reason, God has decided to use it to His cause; either to further blind the reprobate or draw the elect to Himself.

The evildoers/those whom practice lawlessness are _claiming_ to have 'prophesied and cast out demons'; they are not of God and practice lawlessness; they lie, even to God whom knows all. As well, based upon the elective decree, it matters not who knows God, but whether God knows them. The Pharisees are a fine example; they claimed to have known God, and they may have, intellectually. Sadly, without Christ. They were not sheep; they could not hear Christs voice. God had blinded them. Intellect will not save. They could have claimed much, yet their account was empty.

[Edited on 8-26-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------

